# faifai is blonde?



## faifai (May 6, 2007)

Inspired by DevinGirl, I went to the *same site* as her and had some online hair coloring fun! Now I see what I would look like as a blonde (scary!).

Top row, left to right: Jessica Simpson, Tyra Banks, Catherine Zeta-Jones
Bottom row, left to right: Jennifer Aniston, Sarah Jessica Parker, Angelina Jolie





*Here* are some more realistic styles, I had fun with the makeup options and hair color. I have an irrational desire to cut blunt bangs like in the top middle pic, what do you think? Maybe sideswept is a better idea?


----------



## hoemygosh (May 6, 2007)

i love the second & fourth one..
=]

what website is it?


----------



## HouseOfWu (May 6, 2007)

I like the color of the 3rd, the style of the 6th.  The straight style in 4th looks nice but since I have straight hair, I always tend to gravitate to the opposite.  

Btw how did you get so many different styles?  I tried that site and it only gave me four to choose from for free, two which looked hideous on me.


----------



## faifai (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hoemygosh* 

 
_i love the second & fourth one..
=]

what website is it?_

 
Makeoversolutions.com! Lots of fun for free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HouseOfWu* 

 
_I like the color of the 3rd, the style of the 6th.  The straight style in 4th looks nice but since I have straight hair, I always tend to gravitate to the opposite.  

Btw how did you get so many different styles?  I tried that site and it only gave me four to choose from for free, two which looked hideous on me._

 
I have naturally straight and black hair, which is why most of these are neither straight nor black. Haha. I loooove wavy hair but my hair doesn't cooperate. 

To get the other styles, when it goes to the default "celebrity hair" page, it starts on the "E-I" tab. Go to the other tabs and try on all the pictures that don't have the little red lock on it. There are about 21 total celebrity pics you can try. There are also "general" hairstyles you can do where you can fiddle with the color and length of various hairstyles, I posted some in a link.


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2007)

I think bangs would look great on you.


----------



## whiteflorals (May 6, 2007)

i like the 4th look!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 6, 2007)

I really like all of them except 1 & 4.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 6, 2007)

Oh wow, the 5th pic is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S! Which website is this again? I'm dying to give it a try!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 7, 2007)

You are so infuriatingly gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that IMO you pull off every single one of those looks!  Beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 7, 2007)

I like 3, 5 & 6.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 9, 2007)

I really like the second page number 4 with the short red hair on you actually. and on the ones you can see, number 5 is hot...


----------



## pearl (May 14, 2007)

Blonde looks pretty nice actually. I like the last one best though, you look gorgeous!


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 14, 2007)

wow, i think just about all of these look really good on you!


----------



## iio (May 17, 2007)

I really like the third one the style would look nice on you if you did your hair like that.


----------



## makeupgal (May 17, 2007)

Love #2 and #3....although they ALL suite you!


----------



## ms_althani (May 18, 2007)

i like the 2nd look.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 18, 2007)

I love the 4th one!!  I played around with that but I couldn't access any of those, did you pay for the unlimited access?


----------



## munchkinhead (May 20, 2007)

def no. 4!!


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

Love the bangs on you! How did you change the haircolour in there? I tried it too but can't find that option.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 14, 2007)

The last 3 look amazing on you!


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the Catherine Zeta Jones and Angelina Jolie ones on you.


----------

